# Want to get started the right way



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Hi All,

This is Viktoriya this is my first year in bee keeping and I want to get started the right way. 

We have tried to order some bees from long creek apiaries but have not received any response from them despite leaving multiple messages. Does anyone have any experience with them or know how to get ahold of them.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks, Viktoriya


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I don't have any experience with Long Creek, so I can't help you there.

Can you explain what you mean by "the right way"? It's not a crack at you, I'm just curious what it means to you.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

If you planned on starting hives form packages, most suppliers are sold out by this time of year. Try and locate beekeepers in your area and inquire about buying a Nucleus colony.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Viktoriya! Everyone thinks they are right, but only the bees are! You can be right or you can be happy.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

For what it is worth, H&R Apiaries out of Georgia posted on facebook a couple of weeks ago that they had a few more packages. Look them up and give Ms. Pearl a call. I just hived a package from them AND ordered a seperate Italian Queen. Those are some very nice folks!


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
What I meant by saying I want to get started right was that I realize the importance of starting with good stock to have less problems, I keep hearing good things about Russian Bees, them being resistant (to sertain degree) to Varroa and some other mites. I know its getting pretty late to order bees, but I am still hopefull. I am going to try to work with Top Bar Hives, so my understanding is that packaged bees are better option than nucs installation vise? 
I also want to thank everyone for the warm welcome and responce. If anyone has any kind of advice I would really appreciate it! 
Thanks, misslechunker for the referral, I will definately research H&R Apiaries!
Also, did anyone have any experience with Honey Bee Genetics? Their website looks promising...


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

To get started the right way find the local beekeepers org and join. They will help with advice from your area.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

RussianBee said:


> I keep hearing good things about Russian Bees,


That's more preference than fact. I don't really prefer them. I find that Russians are too nervous, not too gentle, build way too many queen cups, and can at times be unpredictable. That is just my observance though. All three of those traits don't really work well for beginners, but I would recommend reading up on the different types and making your own conclusions.



RussianBee said:


> I am going to try to work with Top Bar Hives, so my understanding is that packaged bees are better option than nucs installation vise?


That is true.

However, I also wouldn't recommend starting with a TBH. When you start, it's important to be able to switch equipment in and out with the people around you. It's unlikely that you will have enough supers, queen excluders, bottoms, ect when you start off. If you need a second brood chamber and everyone runs LL hives, you can just "borrow one" until you get a replacement in. If you run a TBH and no one around you has one, you'll have a difficulty finding replacement parts, and you might have a hard time finding an appropriate mentor. But, that just depends on what's around you and what the people at your local club are doing. 



jrbbees said:


> find the local beekeepers org and join.


I second that. Find a club, join, go to a few meetings, and read up. After you've been there for a meeting or two, ask for a mentorship program. Most associations have one, either formally or informally. Once you have a mentor, copy what they do. Use the same equipment, techniques, and so forth. Once you have _his_ method down, then you can add your own variations. If you throw too many variables at the hives at once, it will be difficult for you to understand what is going on and why. The bees will adapt, but you might not. Getting you through the beginner phase is the most difficult part.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Russian are one of many resistant stocks. I have had great success with Buckfast out of Canada. SMR, VSH, Minnesota Hygeinic are also good stocks. It became the humor of the day when Russian bees would follow me during Dr. Larry Connor's queen rearing class from the hives to the classroom and relentlessly distract the class. Someone would get up and squish it. Another would take it's place. These were pure Russian. I would hate to see the first or second cross. Bees in Honduras and other Central American countries were not so ill tempered.


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for responding, everyone!
I know that the best way to gain knowlege about bees is to join a local beekeepers assosiation, however there isnt one close enough to me. We live in Kansas, and from what I could find looks like most beekeeping lessons are over by now. As for finding a local beekeeper to gain knowlege from him, my boss recomended me his friend, who lives in the same town as I do. He said he can talk about bees for hours... I tried contacting the guy, never heard back from him... Now my neighbor gave me the phone of the guy he buys honey from. We'll see how that goes...
As for starting with LL hives, its too late now, already have two top bar, me and my neighbor build it from scrach, so should I need more parts, we can just make some...
I also read that interchanging equipment with someone is a good way to inroduce all kind of problems to your bees?
Does anyone have a recommendation as to where to buy good desease resistant bee packages? It doesn't have to be Russian. Thanks for telling me about your experiences with them!


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome. There is much to learn here. One is to RUN from Long Creek Apiary.. There are post in another area that many people have not received bees from them after payong. Check out the for sale area. that is where I found mine. Good Luck. This is a facinating hobby!
Blessed Be!
Meridith


----------



## Cicada54701 (Jul 29, 2010)

We have a LOT of people running TBH's in my area. At the beginner workshop I went to there were 16 people and I think the instructor and I and one other person were the only ones running Langs. If I wanted to find other people to swap out parts with I suspect I'd have the opposite problem than what was previously stated.


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you Meridith for telling me about Long Creek. But where is the sale area you were talking about?


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Go to the home page and scroll down to " the Exchange". The first section is "for Sale" . There may be some there or you can post that you are looking and someone my be able to help you..


----------



## RussianBee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Russianbee,
For what it is worth. I too started with Kenyan TBH's and would not have changed a thing! FOR ME, the Langs had so many more parts. For example, shallows, supers, deeps, telescoping cover, inner lids, etc. etc. and there is nothing at all wrong with them. However, if you will devote a little more time with the girls, I personally prefer the TBH's anyday! A friend of mine also has many langs and he too likes the simplicity of the TBH's. However, if you want larger honey yields, the langs are the way to go. Mr. Micheal Bush as well as David Wright of Dave's Bee's have some outstanding advice on the TBH's !


----------

